# AT Venison Cookbook....



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I know I've read a couple threads on here where guys were putting together cookbooks from AT, however, I've yet to see one. 

I was thinking if you put your favorite recipe, I'll post through the weekend, and then this weekend I'll copy and paste them into a word document and then I can send it to whoever wants it......

Start posting......I'll construct the cookbook this weekend in a word document and I'll repost for those wanting me to email them a copy....

SOUND GOOD??? If so post up your recipe.....


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

I found a killer marinade off a website that I use all the time for my steaks. I'll post it when I get off work.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Great! Thats a start...I've already went back through some of the old post and copied some of the recipes....


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Venison Guinness stew.

Throw a roast in the slow cooker with a can of cola two Guinness or Guinness Black, 5-6 ounces Jagermeister, 5 ounces fresh strong black coffee, chopped onion, celery, and carrot, lots of garlic, and a pack of Lipton's Onion Soup powder mix. Let cook for a few hours stirring occasionally and breaking roast down, add beef stock as needed to keep moist. When the deer roast is cooked until tender and broken down into big chunks add lots of chopped potatoes, more carrots, kosher salt and black pepper. When the potatoes are tender, take 1/4lb butter and cut up into pieces, roll them all in flour and throw in the stew, stir constantly for 5 mins and remove from heat. Once it thickens up a bit you better get your eatin' boots on, its a hearty stick to your ribs stew.

Goes awesome after a fall evening hunt served with fresh baked bread or biscuits


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Canned Venison 

quart or pint jars
fresh raw cubed venison all fat and silver trimmed off (I usually use front shoulders for this)
and salt

Pack each jar to with in 1/2" from the very top of the jar, put 1/2tsp of salt per pint of meat, put the lid and band on the jar, then load into the pressure canner with some warm water in the bottom of canner. Then cook them at 10 psi for 1 hour, when you take them out tip them upside down and let them cool they will seal up and keep for up to 1 year in a cool dark place.

Then you can just pull them out open them up and eat as is or in tacos, soups, or anything else you can imagine. It tastes exactly like roast beef when its cooked and people will be begging for more.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Red Wine Venison Chili
(Found online a few years ago)

Best Ive had to far!

Ingredients
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 red onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
4 tablespoons dark brown sugar
3 cups red wine
4 tablespoons red wine vinegar
4 tablespoons tomato paste4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper1/2 teaspoon chili powder
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
salt to taste
4 tablespoons canola oil10 slices cooked bacon, diced
2 pounds venison stew meat, trimmed and finely diced
2 cups black beans, cooked and drained
Directions
1.Melt the butter in a large pot over medium heat. Stir in the onion and garlic, and saute for 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in the brown sugar and saute for 2 to 3 more minutes. Then stir in the red wine, vinegar, tomato paste, chicken stock, cumin, cayenne pepper, chili powder, cilantro and salt. Simmer for 30 to 35 minutes, or until the mixture is reduced by about half. 
2.Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Stir in the bacon and fry for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the bacon is browned. Move the bacon to one side of the skillet and add the venison to the empty side of the skillet. Season the meat with salt to taste and saute the meat for 15 minutes, or until well browned. Stir in the beans and toss all together. Transfer this mixture to the simmering pot. 
3.Mix everything together thoroughly and let simmer for about 20 more minutes.


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

thats a winner i think.


smokin x's said:


> Venison Guinness stew.
> 
> Throw a roast in the slow cooker with a can of cola two Guinness or Guinness Black, 5-6 ounces Jagermeister, 5 ounces fresh strong black coffee, chopped onion, celery, and carrot, lots of garlic, and a pack of Lipton's Onion Soup powder mix. Let cook for a few hours stirring occasionally and breaking roast down, add beef stock as needed to keep moist. When the deer roast is cooked until tender and broken down into big chunks add lots of chopped potatoes, more carrots, kosher salt and black pepper. When the potatoes are tender, take 1/4lb butter and cut up into pieces, roll them all in flour and throw in the stew, stir constantly for 5 mins and remove from heat. Once it thickens up a bit you better get your eatin' boots on, its a hearty stick to your ribs stew.
> 
> Goes awesome after a fall evening hunt served with fresh baked bread or biscuits


----------



## VA_Ambusher (Feb 27, 2011)

Southwestern Venison

Several thick cut venison steaks or roast
1 20oz Dr Pepper
1 jar medium Pace Picante sauce (medium size jar)

This one is really simple. Season meat as desired with salt and pepper. Brown meat in a skillet. Place meat in a baking dish. Pour Dr. Pepper and picante sauce over meat. Cover tightly with foil. Bake low and slow at 225 degrees for about 4 hours. Check for tenderness. Should be fork tender. This can also be done in a crockpot.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep'em coming.....


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

Venison prime rib

1/2 Venison loin
2-3 cups Au jus
Coarse ground black pepper
Garlic and onion powder
Fresh herbs;
Thyme
Cilantro
Basil leaf
Tarragon

Make au jus ahead of time and allow it to cool in the fridge.
Trim off fat and any silver skin fron the loin.
Inject the loin with au jus and then submerge the loin in the remaining au jus to marinate overnight in a covered plastic dish/bowl.
A few hours before you cook remove from the marinade and allow the excess to drain off.
While the loin drains take your fresh herbs and chop them in a food processor or by hand, you can determain the amount you want to use I have no set quantities.
Next pat the loin dry with paper towels and season with garlic and onion powder.
Add the coarse ground pepper to the fresh herbs, then either spread them on the roast by hand or I like to evenly coat my meat cutting board with the mix and roll the roast around till it gets covered evenly

How you cook it fromhere is a matter of taste;
You can either bake it in the oven in a cooking bag at 325* to desired doneness.
You can cook it on the grill over direct heat at about 325-350* for 45 minutes - 1 hour.
My favorite way is to put in in the smoker for an hour at 250 with cherry wood and then let it go until it hits 140-145* internal temp.
Let the meat rest while you make up a fresh batch of au jus and prepare to have you socks knocked off!

This is the way I make Prime rib of beef too and just about anyone I feed it to refuses to eat prime rib in a resturant ever again because nothing can compete with this dish.

You can serve this with a mushroom sauce as well but add morels instead, some nice twice baked potatoes go good with this too!


----------



## clarkend (Sep 2, 2009)

Fried Venison Backstraps

Cube backstraps into 1" cubes. Marinate 4 hrs in Montreal Steak seasoning - coat liberally.

Deep fry 375 degrees for about 3 minutes....until med rare.

Great appetizers....rarely make it into the house 
Clarkie


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Come on guys, keep'em comin


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

This should be a sticky! Can a Mod do that for all the hungry guys out there?


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

coachjdub said:


> This should be a sticky! Can a Mod do that for all the hungry guys out there?


Why would they make it a sticky when we have an entire Wild Game Cooking forum?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## jhcats10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Buffalo turds

Cut backstraps to about 1". Take a meat tenderizer and beat them out to about the size of a softball. Dip the parties in THICK teriyaki sauce, spread cream cheese on the meat and top with crumbled sausage, and jalepeno. Roll the meat up and wrap with bacon. Use toothpicks to hold it together and grill until bacon is done. 

AMAZING!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> Why would they make it a sticky when we have an entire Wild Game Cooking forum?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59



Good point, sorry, guess I need to explore AT a little more! Thanks!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> Why would they make it a sticky when we have an entire Wild Game Cooking forum?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59


Yea with 7 post....this one is WAY better


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

StrapAssassin89 said:


> Red Wine Venison Chili
> (Found online a few years ago)
> 
> Best Ive had to far!
> ...


Yum, I got to try this.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Up for the day


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

i gotta get this cookbook, the guiness stew sounds awesome. i only have 3 recipes... and those are:
put steak on grill at high heat... cook till medium rare.
put burger on grill at high heat... cook till medium rare.
placer roast in crock pot with potatos onions carrots and seasoning packet... go to work.. come home...eat.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

After sunday I'll post for anyone that wants a copy....


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

DAMN!!~! I am now starving at 8:45am.... When is lunch???


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cookbook is going to be really small if we don't get some more recipes....


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Sliced Backstrap, Full Backstrap, venison burgers, and finished off with some Rocky Road Pie!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> The first is shredded venison enchiladas. I took a venison roast and rubbed it down with the dry taco seasoning. Put it into a roasting pan with about 2 cups of water. Laid sliced jalapeño's and onions on top of the roast and cooked for about 5 hours at 300 degrees adding water when needed. After that I let it cool until it could be handled and shredded it using a fork. Took the shredded venison and added it into a pan with diced tomatoes and the now roasted jalapeño's and onions that I chopped up. Simmered for about 5 mins until the tomatoes were soft. Spoon it into flour tortillas and place side by side in a glass baking dish. Top with shredded cheese and enchilada sauce and put into the oven until the cheese is melted. It's awesome! Used the left overs to make tostadas. Just deep fried some flour tortillas, topped with refried beans, meat, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese and salsa.
> 
> the second dish was venison stuffed pablano peppers. Start with 6 good sized pablanos. Cut around the top and pull the core out and clean out the seeds. Lay them size by side in a glass baking dish. Coat them with olive oil and broil for 7 mins each side or until soft. In a pan cook ground venison, onions and green chili's. Once cooked thoroughly add your choice of cheese. I used velveeta because of how easily it melts. In another pan make Spanish rice (homemade or instant your choice). Once rice is cooked combine with meat cheese mixture. Spoon the mixture into the peppers packing it as you go. Serve as is or top with more cheese and a sauce of your choice (we used leftover enchilada sauce and it was great!) and heat in the oven until cheese is melted.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Stuffed tender loins

1 sweet onion
Minced garlic
1 bell pepper or sweet banana pepper
Bacon
2 venison tenderloins
A1 steak sauce

Marinade tenderloins for 1hr to overnight in A1. Cut a pocket in each tenderloin and stuff with chopped onions, chopped peppers and garlic. Place on cookie sheet and wrap with bacon. Bake at 350 for 30-45 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Venison Italian Meatball Subs

2lbs. Venison Burger
1 cup Italian bread crumbs
2 eggs
salt/pepper/italian seasoning/oregano/garlic salt all to taste
Your favorite pasta sauce
provolone and mozzarella cheese

Mix venison burger with all the ingredients other than the cheese and pasta sauce of course. Once mixed well, roll into balls, about the size of a ping pong ball. In a large pan, brown meatballs over med. high heat with olive oil. Meatballs don't have to be fully cooked in the pan.

In crock pot, put enough sauce to cover meatballs. Turn on high until simmering, then reduce to low or WARM for several hours. 

Line sub roles with provolone, add meatballs, then sprinkle mozzarella on top!

I was told I should market these meatballs this past Sunday!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

20 pages and counting....I went back through AT and pulled from them too...I think you all are really going to enjoy this. I know I am....


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Stuffed Tenderloin

1 full tenderloing (could use 1/2 tenderloin too) 
1 package of cream cheese
sliced jalepenos
bacon

I take the tenderloin out and marinade it in red wine and italian dressing for the day before cooking. Remove from marinade and season with your favorite seasoning and butterfly the whole loin long ways with one cut right down the middle. Stuff jalepenos and cream cheese in the cut the whole length of the loin. Then wrap bacon around the entire loing holding the cream cheese and jalepenos in and hold the bacon with toothpicks. Wrap it in tin foil and then either put it on the grill over open heat or in oven at 300-325 for 45mins-1hr. Slice and enjoy.

Between me and one buddy we have been known to put away a whole loin like this pretty quick.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Easy quick meal venison tater Tot casserole. 

1lb ground venison
1 onion chopped
1 jalepenio chopped
1 cup velveeta
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Chives chopped
1 bag of tater tots (or hashbrowns) 
Olive oil (or butter)

In a large deep metal or glass baking pan layer the bottom with tater tots drizzle with olive oil and cook at recommended time and temp until brown and crispy. While those are cooking brown venison burger with onions and jalapeño's. One browned add in chunked up velveeta cheese and cook until melted and mixed together throughly. Spread meat mixture over tater tots, sprinkle with shredded cheese and chives, and put back into oven until cheese is melted. Not the healthiest but it's quick, easy and man is it good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

GUN SMOKE VENISON CHILI

2 lbs. coarsely-ground venison
2 large green bell peppers, chopped
2 fresh jalapeño chiles, chopped
2 medium onions, chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1/3 cup chili powder
1 tbsp. salt
1 tsp. cumin
1 (14-1/2 oz.) can diced tomatoes
1/4 tsp. dried ground hot peppers of your choice: (cayenne, jalapeño, habanero, etc.)
2 bay leaves
1 (15 oz.) can tomato sauce
6 cups water or beef broth
2 (15-1/2 oz.) cans kidney or pinto beans

Saute meat, bell peppers, fresh Jalapeños, onions, celery, and garlic in a Dutch oven with a small amount of oil. Drain. Stir in all other ingredients except beans. Cover and simmer one hour, stirring occasionally. Add beans and simmer another 15 minutes. Makes about a gallon of the tastiest, most satisfying chili you ever ate.
For hotter chili, add more peppers I use extra jalapeno I skip the beans I dont like them. Get a bag of frito lay scoops or tostitos and melt some chedder and dip.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW I want a copy of this in my email.. some really really good stuff. Im hungry now.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Greek Deer

Melt the following together: one stick of butter, one chicken bouillon cube, one or two cloves of garlic (pressed), Lawry salt, Cavender's Greek Seasoning (can be found at Walmart). 

Once melted/dissolved, place steaks in a cake pan or glass baking dish. Pour mixture over loins and flip to coat. Bake on 350* til done, flipping once. We do about 10 minutes per side. While the meat is cooking, boil up some spaghetti noodles. When meat is done, plate it up and pour the pan juices over the noodles. Top with parmesan cheese. 


This is my absolute favorite meal! Sometimes I add mushrooms to the pan before baking, and I really like that, too.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

man book marked for later


----------



## Boston Shooter (Sep 20, 2007)

Venison Gyro's
Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 tablespoons ground cumin
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 teaspoons dried marjoram
2 teaspoons ground dried rosemary
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
salt and pepper to taste
3 pounds venison, cut into 1/4 thick strips
1 (12 ounce) package pita breads, warmed
Directions

Whisk together the olive oil, cumin, garlic, marjoram, rosemary, oregano, red wine vinegar, salt, and pepper in a large glass or ceramic bowl. Add the venison strips, and toss to evenly coat. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap, and marinate in the refrigerator at least 2 hours.
Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook the venison strips, a half pound at a time, until the venison has browned on the outside and pink on the inside. Pile the meat onto warmed pitas to serve. 

Making these tonight, sooooo good


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

bambikiller said:


> man book marked for later


Same here! My mouth is watering reading some of these...


----------



## Boston Shooter (Sep 20, 2007)

Tim’s Venison Chili Recipe

Ingredients-
-1/2 lb smoked bacon (cooked and diced)
-1 package ground venison
-2 12oz cans of stewed tomatoes
-1- 16oz can black beans
-1- 16oz can red kidney beans
-1- 16oz can pink beans
-1- 16oz can cannellini beans
-1 sweet vadalia onion (chopped)
-1 Green pepper chopped
-3 cloves of garlic (minced)
-1 bottle of beer, anything from a bud-heavy to good beer works
-1tsp chili powder
-1tsp paprika
-1tsp cumin
-1tsp black pepper

Optional-


Directions-

Dice and cook bacon, after bacon is cooked 75 %, remove from oil, drain the bacon grease and Brown meat with some seasoning, salt, pepper, whatever you want in the same pan. 
Add it and everything else to the crockpot and cook for at least 6+hrs.

To add some heat, throw in a diced jalapeno or a habanero.


Ive never had someone not love this chili


----------



## Boston Shooter (Sep 20, 2007)

Last one for now.

Best Jerky recipe Ive ever had.

from Allrecipies.com
Jerky Lover's Jerky - Sweet, Hot and Spicy!

Ingredients

1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons cracked black pepper, or to taste
1 pound lean beef sirloin tip, sliced into 1/8 inch strips
1/2 cup brown sugar
2/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
5 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes, or to taste (optional)
Directions

In a small bowl or cup, mix together the onion powder, garlic powder, and some cracked black pepper. Season the meat lightly, using only part of the mixture. Reserve the remaining spices. Place into an airtight plastic container or bowl, and refrigerate.
In a saucepan over medium heat, mix together the brown sugar, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, Worcestershire sauce, balsamic vinegar, liquid smoke flavoring and pineapple juice. Heat until the brown sugar has completely dissolved. Refrigerate marinade until cool.
Pour cooled marinade over the seasoned meat, and mix by hand to coat. Seal the bowl, and refrigerate for at least 3 hours.
Arrange the beef strips on the rack of a dehydrator, and sprinkle with a little bit more of the spice mixture and red pepper flakes if using. Dry for 5 hours, or to your desired dryness.


----------



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Drunken venison*

1-2 pounds of venison steak
1 stick of butter
1/4-1/2 cup of Yukon jack
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
salt/pepper/garlic powder to taste

Sprinkle steaks with salt/pepper/garlic and pound / stab with a meat tenderizer. 

Melt butter in pan on high heat, then add Yukon Jack, and Worcestershire sauce. Heat until mixture gets all bubbly.
Add steaks and cook about 3-4 min. per side depending on thickness of steaks. (should be pink in middle when cut)
Remove steaks from pan, thicken sauce and pour over steaks. (you can add mushrooms to sauce while thickening for an extra treat)
Pair with mashed potatoes, or your favorite side and enjoy.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

subscribed..Im going to have to kill 6 deer atleast to be able to make all of these. I cant wait for season 9/29!!!!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Venison Baked rotini w/ roasted red pepper and wine sauce

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1799091


1lb of ground venison
1 box rotini noodles
2 cloves of garlic
1 onion
red wine (I used Merlot)
1 lb bag of shredded parmasen
1 lb bag shredded mozzarella
2 tbl spoon butter
1 Jar of roasted red pepper and tomato spaghetti sauce

Saute onions,garlic,butter and a dash of wine. Add venison cook until brown. Add sauce and simmer. Boil noodles to al dente. Butter noodles after draining. Add noodles to large casserole dish. Sprinkle cheese over noodles to your liking. Spread meat sauce over noodles. Add more cheese on top. Bake at 300 for 35-40 min.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Butterfly Bacon Back straps








1/2 Back Strap cut in to butterfly steaks.(If you run out of back straps you can use flat cubed steaks instead)
6 fresh Jalapenos
1 block of Cheddar,Colby, Monterrey jack, whatever you want. 
1 pk McCormick grill mates ( I like peppercorn or montreal steak.)
1 pk of bacon thick sliced.

Marinate steaks for about 30min- 1 hour. Cut Jalapenos in half and de-seed. Cut cheese in to half inch strips. Place Cheese inside of halfed Jalapeno. Put the jalapenos inside the butterfly steak and fold it over. Wrap steaks in bacon secure with toothpicks. Grill until bacon is done. I like my steak bleeding a little still.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a very quick and easy way I cook venison but very tasty.

Tenderloin cut into 1-1/2" steaks
Marinate with McCormick Grill Mates packet either Southwest Marinade or Mesquite for at least 3 or 4 hours
Wrap bacon around (like filet mignon) 
Place on grill (I like charcoal and hickory) cook to medium or medium well however you like steaks
The last couple minutes on the grill brush your favorite bbq sauce I like sweet baby rays with some brown sugar and crushed red pepper added. (this is optional also, I like it with and without bbq sauce)


----------



## VA_Ambusher (Feb 27, 2011)

Venison Breakfast Sandwiches

This really simple recipe is a prehunt tradition at aour house.

Ingredience:

Sliced backstrap
flour
salt
pepper 
eggs
biscuits

Pound venison out thin with a meat tenderizer. Dip in milk and dredge in flour with salt and pepper to taste. Cook in crisco until desired doneness. Fry eggs to desired doneness. Put venison and egg on piping hot biscuit and top with sliced tomato and onion. That's some good chow right there!


----------



## VA_Ambusher (Feb 27, 2011)

Venison Fish Sandwiches

This one is a post kill tradition.

Ingredience:

Both venison tenderloins (aka fish)
Onion
Green Pepper
Smoked Provalone 
Salt & Pepper
Sub rolls

Slice the fish nice and thin. Season with salt and pepper and sautee with onions and peppers until done. Push meat, onions and peppers to one side of the pan and top with smoked provalone. Open sub roll and put face down in the other side of the pan to toast. Cover with lid if you want a moister softer roll. Place venison on roll and top with lettuce, tomato, mayo, and drizzle with italian dressing. This takes cheese steak to a whole new level!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Delicious. I can't wait for fresh tenderloins


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lots of good recipes.....book is coming together nicely....hopefully by sunday we'll have LOTS of recipes...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

40% smoked bacon ends/ 55% trimmed cubed venison/ 5% minced onion.

Thats the base for all my ground venison from there I add other things depending on what Its gonna be in the end.

For burger I add fresh cracked black pepper, lots of garlic, kosher or sea salt, and worchestershire sauce.

For breakfast sausage I add brown sugar, sage, thyme, crushed red pepper, white pepper, kosher or sea salt, basil, garlic, and just a touch of cumin.


This is the best at deer camp:

Cut loin into 2" thick steaks and butterfly and flatten, stuff with onions, mushrooms, garlic, salt and pepper and roll up. Wrap with bacon and cook over open wood fire.


At home I cut a whole loin into 2 chunks and marinate well with a good lager, lots of garlic, worchestershire sauce, soy sauce, fresh rosemary, thyme, and tarragon, and liberally coat with salt and pepper. Cut a slit lengthwise about halfway through each loin chunk and stuff with onion slivers, mushrooms, pepper slivers , whole garlic cloves and fresh parsley and basil. Wrap the whole thing in bacon and smoke.


----------



## VA_Ambusher (Feb 27, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lets get some more...


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Not my own but I have used this and its awesome!

Tenderloin Parmigiana 

Ingredients
•2 pounds deer tenderloin
•1 egg
•1 tablespoon milk
•2/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs
•1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
•5 tablespoons olive oil
•1 small onion, finely chopped
•2 cups hot water
•1 can (6 ounces) tomato paste
•1 teaspoon pepper
•1/2 teaspoon salt
•1/2 teaspoon sugar
•1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram
•2 cups (8 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
Directions
•Pound steaks to 1/4-in. thickness; cut into serving-size pieces. In a shallow bowl, beat egg and milk. In another bowl, combine bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese. Dip venison in egg mixture, then coat with crumb mixture. 
•In a large skillet, brown meat in oil on both sides. Place in a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish. In the drippings, saute onion for 2-3 minutes or until tender. Stir in the water, tomato paste, pepper, salt, sugar and marjoram. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes. Pour over venison. 
•Cover and bake at 350° for 50 minutes or until meat is tender. Uncover; sprinkle with cheese. Bake 10-15 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Yield: 6 servings.




Nutritional Facts
1 serving (3 pieces) equals 492 calories, 24 g fat (8 g saturated fat), 190 mg cholesterol, 757 mg sodium, 18 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 50 g protein. 

Originally published as Venison Parmigiana in Taste of Home October/November 2006, p59


----------



## T-head125 (Jul 5, 2005)

Here ya go



T-head125 said:


> I wanted to share my recipe for smoked venison tenderloin...
> 
> Remove tenderloins whole and clean all blood - fat - sinew that may be present. I never use water  I just take a paper towel and wipe off any excess blood...
> 
> ...


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Whole Leg of Venison


In a large electric roaster (kind of like a crock pot but with metal pan)

One whole venison leg(bone in), trimmed and all fat removed.

Season with sea salt , lawreys, fresh black pepper, fresh ground cayenne pepper, sugar

Sear on all sides over high heat, and place in roaster pan

Add: a couple whole tomatoes quartered, 2 large onions quartered, baby carrots, several celery stalks, a few cloves of garlic, a couple sprigs of fresh rosemary, a few sprigs of fresh thyme, some fresh parsley, a few bay leaves, a quart of beef stock.

Add a cup of water under the roaster pan (makes it heat more even. You might have to add a little more the next day)

Turn roaster on high for 45 min to an hour, and then turn it on low for 15 to 18 hours. I usually put it on at 10pm the night before and let it cook overnight till 3 or 4 pm the next day.

Add quartered red potatoes a couple hours before you serve.

Make gravey from stock and serve.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## spswihart (Dec 21, 2009)

Venison Stew
1 lb ground venison
1 small onion minced
1 can condensed tomato soup ( no water)
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can dark red kidney beans
Brown the venison with the onion, Drain off any oil. Add the cans of soup, beans and tomatoes. Simmer 30 to 45 minutes, salt and pepper to taste. That’s all there is to it… Great stuff, good eats.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Post'em up gang...we need some more before I finish this book up...


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Venison stew

1lb cubed venison (doesn't have to be trimmed well)
1 large onion diced
Baby carrots
Cubed baby red potatoes
Corn (we used frozen sweet corn we cut off the cob)
2 cloves of garlic minced
Seasoning salt
Pepper
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
2 beef bullion cubes

In a skilled drizzle with olive oil and brown venison, onions and garlic. Season with seasoning salt and pepper. In a small bow or measuring cup dissolve bullion cubes in 1 cup hot water. Mix everything together in a crock pot and cook on high for 45 mins. Turn to low and let cook for 6-8 hours stirring occasionally. Serve with French bread or corn bread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dijon steaks
1/3 cup Dijon or spicy brown mustard
3 table spoons water
2 tbl spoons Worcestershire sauce
1 garlic Clove minced

1 cup Italian bread crumbs
1lbs venison steaks

Combine top 4 ingredients to make a batter. Put into a shallow dish. Put bread crumbs into second dish. Dip steaks in batter mixture then dredge in bread crumbs. Put 2 tbl spoons canola or olive oil in skillet over med high heat and add steaks. Cook for 5 mins per side and only flip once. Steaks should be golden brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Venison pepper steak
(also great with goose)

1-2lb venison steaks cut into strips
1 large onion cut into strips
2 peppers (red, green or orange) cut into strips
2 tbl spoons Worcestershire sauce
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 tsp sugar
1 Clove of garlic minced
1 tsp course black pepper

Combine all ingredients into a crock pot and cook 6-8 hours on low stirring occasionally. Serve over egg noodles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Another one that doesn't have venison but is a great side dish is mashed potato stuffed acorn squash. It takes a while to make though but it's awesome! 

5 med acorn squash
8 large potatoes peeled and cubes
4 strips of bacon (cooked and crumbled)
2 cloves garlic minced
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 table spoons butter
1/2 cup brown sugar

Cook acorn squash at 350 for 45 mins to a hour or until cooked all the way through. Once cooked allow to cool until you can handle and cut the top off all the way across. Using a spoon remove the "meat" of the squash from the inside (like carving a pumpkin) and set aside.

In a large pot boil cubed potatoes until soft and drain. Put back into pan and add bacon, 3/4 cup cheese, butter and garlic. Beat with electric mixer until smooth. Spoon mixture into empty squash shells and put back into over. Top with remaining cheese and cook until slightly browned. 

Add 2 tbl spoons butter and the brown sugar to the squash you removed. Mix well and serve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## dhhard (Nov 14, 2008)

I would love a copy when your done . thanks for the great idea


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Vital Organ Stew*

Alright true believers, here is the recipe I promised.

This is a a variation on a centuries old recipe traditionally made from a hog's heart, liver, kidey, spleen, tripe and esophagus.

I have treated my friends to this dish whenever I took part of in a pig slaughter for an end of summer pig roast party. I will only cook and serve this dish when I can personally vouch for the freshness and quality control.

Gather these ingredients:

From a fresh slaughtered swine;
*ratios
1 heart *1 part

1/2 a liver *2-3 parts

1 kidney *1-1.5 parts

1/2 spleen *1-2 parts

1/2 tripe * 1 part

I don't use esophagus cause that's nasty J/k
I just don't bother.

and gather this regular stuff:

4-5 cloves of garlic minced* 2-3 medium tomatoes 

2-3 medium onions* 1/8-1/4cup fresh culantro or cilantro. flat leaf parsley if neither is available

2 limes* 3-4 sweet chili peppers or if not available a green bell pepper

1 teaspoon dried oregano fresh is better* 2 large peeled russet potatoes

chop all your veggies 1/2" chunks, 

Ok cut the heart in half to be able to rinse blood out, with cold water rinse all your meats cut off any cartilage, grizzle, connective stuff, shouldn't be too

much. Pat dry and chop all the meats into bit sized pieces, I'd 1"-1/2" chunks. Set aside in a large bowl. Juice the 2 limes over the meats, let it sit for 15 or

20 min. Drain lime juice, and spice meats with salt and black pepper and oregano. In a LARGE cast iron or dutch oven med high on stove top heat 3-4 table

spoons of olive oil and 1/2 stick of butter first add the garlic don't let it burn then add the onions, peppers, tomatoes and herbs don't add potatoes here,

saute add the meats turn heat up stir to avoid burning. After about15min. veggies translucent, aromas rising add liquid, either water or combo of water and

stock, enough liquid to get it to the level of the top of the meats and veggies. If you want you can add 1 small can of tomato sauce at this time and 2

tablespoons of apple cider vinegar. Keep heat high till liquid starts to boil then reduce to low and cover. Simmer covered slow and low for a couple hours

the longer the better. 45 minutes before serving add potato chunks.

When done this deliciously "hearty" savory stew will be thick and rich with goodness. 

*A little secret, for thicker and richer*, be ready with a pint glass 
when the pig's throat is cut collect a pint of blood cover and refrigerate immediately then add when the simmer stage begins.

Keep in mind this is a PARTY SIZE portion, refer to ratios and adapt for smaller portions.

When I make this with venison organs I only use,
1 heart
1liver
2kidneys
No blood
The portion is a lot smaller too but also yummy.

This ambrosia can be served over white rice as a meal or eaten as a side dish. I guarantee this will be the first dish to go at a pot luck or party even if
nobody has ever eaten anything like it before...happens every time I serve it. Bon Appetite and enjoy my friends.

****REMEMBER whenever collecting organs for eating, It's very important to:****

A) Be as clean as possible to not contaminate them. Wear rubber gloves when working with any raw meat food in the field. I keep the organs in a bags separate from meat. 

B) Like any other wild game harvested for the table, be clean, be smart, be logical. Use common sense, If it looks, smells, feels, weird, strange, or bad, don't eat it. 
When it comes to organs in particular, I examine them thoroughly for discoloration, tumors, polyps, as this can reveal disease and reflect overall health of the animal.

C) Do not age organs as you might meat. Either refrigerate and eat fresh or pack in the freeze ASAP.

D) To reduce "gamey" flavor it is important to use cold water to rinse out blood and remove fat, with the heart it is easier to cut in half to get blood out of ventricles. There are also plenty of great suggestions in this thread that range from; letting organs stand in cold water replacing water several times as the blood comes out, to soaking in a salt brine, to marinating them in citrus, vinegar, or wine.

:thumbs_up:set1_cook2:bon appetit and enjoy.:darkbeer:

-Fortyneck


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice recipes . Would like a copy when done


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Sliced Moose Heart in Chocolate Molé Sauce*

Another great way to prepare the heart ladies and gents, and my absolute favorite recipe for moose heart.

Venison Heart in Chocolate Mole Sauce

thin slice 1 heart, 1/4" or 1/8", a meat slicer works great if you have access to one. 
Season the sliced heart with salt and pepper, cumin, and chili powder.
In 2 Tbsps of olive oil and 1 Tbsp of butter, saute 3 cloves of minced garlic, 1 chopped med. onion. saute about 5min.
add sliced heart brown both sides then add 1 cup of beef broth and 1 small jar of chocolate mole sauce.
Bring to a boil cover and simmer for at least an hour longer if possible, meat gets tender and sauce thickens. If sauce starts to get dry add more water so it don't burn.
serve over white rice.

To spice it up add a couple of roasted green chiles, 1 seeded chopped tomato and a bit of chipoltle abobo sauce(1tbsp)
garnish with fresh cilantro and sesame seeds or roasted pine nuts.

These amounts are good for 1 venison heart, you'll need to increase ingredients for a moose heart.

Try it, you'll like it.

****REMEMBER whenever collecting organs for eating, It's very important to:****

A) Be as clean as possible to not contaminate them. Wear rubber gloves when working with any raw meat food in the field. I keep the organs in a bags separate from meat. 

B) Like any other wild game harvested for the table, be clean, be smart, be logical. Use common sense, If it looks, smells, feels, weird, strange, or bad, don't eat it. 
When it comes to organs in particular, I examine them thoroughly for discoloration, tumors, polyps, as this can reveal disease and reflect overall health of the animal.

C) Do not age organs as you might meat. Either refrigerate and eat fresh or pack in the freeze ASAP.

D) To reduce "gamey" flavor it is important to use cold water to rinse out blood and remove fat, with the heart it is easier to cut in half to get blood out of ventricles. There are also plenty of great suggestions in this thread that range from; letting organs stand in cold water replacing water several times as the blood comes out, to soaking in a salt brine, to marinating them in citrus, vinegar, or wine.

:thumbs_up:set1_cook2:bon appetit and enjoy.:darkbeer:

-Fortyneck


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

would like a copy also


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

copy please.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Venison Breakfast Sausage
5 lbs. Deer meat ground
1 pounds of bacon, diced (for a little flavor, and fat)
1/4 cup morton tender quick
1 tblspn ground black pepper
1 tblspn crushed red pepper
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
3 tblspns dried sage
Drizzle maple syrup...don't really know the portion

I run all the meat, diced bacon, and all ingredients together through the grinder to mix well....Turns out GREAT.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Venny Schnitzel*

Not necessarily the best but I tried something new last season that came out pretty darn good,

take a section of backstrap or a large roast from the hindquarter, 

slice into 1/2"-3/4" thick steaks

pound steaks down to 1/8"-1/4" thin 

season with salt+pepper+paprika+a bit of garlic powder 

dredge in flour, dip in beaten egg/milk, coat with panko breadcrumbs

fry in peanut oil till golden brown and serve with mash potatoes and sautéed mushrooms and onions w/gravy.

:thumbs_up:set1_cook2:bon appetit and enjoy.:darkbeer:


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Marking for later


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

would like one also. heres one.
chickenfried deersteaks

1 to 11/2 lbs boneless steak 1/2" thick
1/3 c milk
1 egg
1/2 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2tbsp butter
2tbsp oil

gravy
11/4 c milk
2tbsp flour
1/4 tsp salt
dash of pepper

blend 1/3 cup milk and egg .on a plate mix 1/2 cup flour ,1/2 tsp salt,and 1/8 tsp pepper. dip steaks in milk mixture then in flour mixture.
in a large skillet melt butter and oil over medium low heat.remove to platter. in a small bowl blend milk into remaining gravy ingredients . blend into pan drippings. cook over medium heat stirring constantly ,until thickens and bubbly. serve gravy with steaks


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

My favorite is :
Take two backstraps and wrap with thick sliced bacon (Soak toothpicks in water and use to hold bacon in place) and inject with Cajun Injector Creole butter flavor marinade. Put on a hot grill and grill on low for about an hour. Turning the meat every 15 minutes. When done, take toothpicks out and slice. My family loves this.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

steak tar-tar

Hang venison in cooler
let meat get to 38 degee's 
Slice thin strip of raw meat...

Eat with ritz cracker...

Let me know if this is good. then I'll try it too. 

Plus I just wanted to subscribe


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## slu2383 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is a variation I came up with a few family recipes. Tried last year and the family destroyed both backstraps with nothing for leftovers.

1 Backstrap
1 Gallon apple cider or apple juice
1 bottle BBQ sauce ( Can't go wrong with Sweet Baby Rays Original)
1 pound thick cut bacon

Cut the backstrap into 1-2 inch steaks
Soak them in the apple cider/juice for 2.5 hours
Drain the cider/juice and liberally cover in bbq, refrigerate for another 2 hours
Wrap the steaks in thick cut bacon
Grill them up and enjoy

I prefer them just as is the recipe states above but also good with a little Montreal Steak seasoning sprinkled on top before the grill also.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Venison Meatballs


3# deer burger
1.5# ground pork
1.5# veal or ground beef

6 eggs
4 cloves garlic grated or smashed
3 cups milk
1.5 cups fresh ground italian bread crumbs (grind italian bread up in food processor)
1.5 TBS kosher salt
3/4 tsp fresh black pepper
1 large white onion grated with fine grater
5 TBS parsley
2 tsp ground sage
1 can soybeans drained and pureed


1 cup shredded parmigiano cheese
1 cup shredded ramano cheese


Pulse some italian bread in processor to make crumbs (make a little extra, incase you have to add some more)

Puree soybeans---pulse and add : milk , eggs, grated onion, grated garlic, salt, pepper, sage, parsley,bread crumbs. (should look like oatmeal consistancy, if too thin, add a few more bread crumbs.)


Mix 3 meats together and add the blended mix. Mix well. If too loose, add a few more bread crumbs.

Add cheese and mix again. 

With a small icecream scoop start making meatballs of equal size . Roll in flower and place on cookie sheet.


In a large skillet, heat some oil. ( i like to use crisco shortening)

Fry meatballs untill fully cooked----drain on paper towels---allow to cool ---freeze in ziplock bags.

Take them out anytime, heat and serve............cook in crockpot with favorite spaghetti sauce for hoagies


----------



## johnnyl1985 (Aug 31, 2012)

Love this thread, great idea!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Over 40 pages into the cookbook.....don't hold out on me, post up that favorite recipe


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cfred70 said:


> Over 40 pages into the cookbook.....don't hold out on me, post up that favorite recipe


Have you considered going back to some of the older threads and "quoting" some of the recipes that haven't been posted on this thread yet?


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

I want a copy BTW. Thanks.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Boston Shooter said:


> Venison Gyro's
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> ...


Made these for dinner tonight. They were awesome. I took a short cut though a just marinated the meat in kens steakhouse Greek dressing. I know I'm a cheater. Also threw some onions in with the meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> Have you considered going back to some of the older threads and "quoting" some of the recipes that haven't been posted on this thread yet?



Yep, got lots of them


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cfred70 said:


> Yep, got lots of them


I'm glad because there have been some great recipes posted in the past.


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Forgot to say i d also like a copy. Made the chili last night btw....great as always. Had three bowls lol.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

Tagged for reference later, awesome recipes guys.


----------



## zeus26 (Jul 7, 2010)

Stuffed Venison Backstrap

INGREDIENTS

1 backstrap, cut in half
1 pack/box of chive Boursin cheese (crumbled bleu or gargonzola cheeses also work) 
1-1/2 to 2 lbs of bacon (depending on length of backstrap)
1 package of bamboo skewer/forks, soaked for a few hours in water
Garlic salt
Black pepper
Sea salt
Lawry's seasoning
Onion powder

DIRECTIONS

-Start charcoal grill. You want coals to have a chance to cool some. Using too hot of coals will burn bacon
-Cut backstrap in half, trim all fat off
-Butterfly backstrap length-wise through thickest part of cut, being careful not to cut all the way through
-Rub all meat surfaces with mixture of seasonings, can refrigerate to allow flavors to penetrate meat
-Spread/sprinkle Boursin cheese inside of backstrap. Be sure it can be closed/sealed without cheese falling out.
-Lay strips bacon out on cutting board or cookie sheet, allowing them to overlap slighlty. Be sure that the stretched out bacon in just a little longer than backstrap
-Place (1) backstrap in middle of bacon. 
-With the help of a second person, bring last piece of bacon up and around backstrap. Have helper pierce meat with bamboo fork where bacon is overlapped.
-Alternate which end of bacon gets wrapped underneath to help secure. Continue until entire backstrap is wrapped. Push bamboo forks all the way through bottom of backstrap.
-Repeat with other half of backstrap

I cover my cooking surface on grill with aluminum foil, poking holes in it to help some grease drain without having flare ups. (Not shown in pic below)

Place both bacon-wrapped backstraps on grill. Grill until bacon is brown and cooked. Vension should be medium-rare at this point.

Remove backstraps from grill, cover with aluminum foil for 5-10 minutes

Slice in between skewers and serve.


----------



## josh2 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would like a copy. My email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TheCooper (Feb 17, 2012)

First dig a hole in the ground that is 4 feet deep, 4 feet wide, and 8 feet wide. Next take a skinned deer that has no head or feet still attached and wrap the entire thing thing in tin foil while lightly seasoning it with lemon pepper, then go hang it up somewhere that is at least 60 degrees or warmer. Now get your favorite wood, hickory, cherry, whatever you like and start a big fire in the hole that runs the entire width and length of the hole, only using that wood, keep it lit until next morning, trust me its worth staying up and watching it. Now get a hickory or whatever board that is 4 by seven and drill about 30 holes in it about two inches in length and scattered. Now get a big tub or something like that and soak that board in the water overnight. In the morning take a stick and stir that fire up until its almost all coals and ashes, but its still glowing. Now take that board out of the water and let most of the water drip off the board until it is dripping pretty slowly. Take the board and place it on the coals. Smoke and steam should go everywhere. Quickly get the deer(still wrapped in foil) and place it on the board as best you can. Now cover the entire hole with seran wrap and let it cook for 4 hours. When its been four hours come back and take the seran wrap off, you smell it(yummy yummy), it should smell like a hickory tree that grows lemons. Take a fork and tie it to a stick that is long enough to reach into the hole. Poke the foil with it a few times, steam should pour out(mmm mmm). Now take that deer out and throw it over the hill and you eat that board!(Also works for carp!)

DELICIOUS!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

For as bad as our economy is, I didn't realize how many comedians were out of work!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anymore??


----------



## buck51 (Jun 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

cfred70 said:


> I know I've read a couple threads on here where guys were putting together cookbooks from AT, however, I've yet to see one.
> 
> I was thinking if you put your favorite recipe, I'll post through the weekend, and then this weekend I'll copy and paste them into a word document and then I can send it to whoever wants it......
> 
> ...


Deer tenderloin dredged in egg, covered in flour (seasoned to your taste) and slow fried in a lard. You don't cook healthy for this one.

Pour three fingers of cutty sark and drink. I never seem to get past this and have a lot of burnt tenderloin....

Enjoy!


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

Would liek a copy as well

[email protected]


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

got to have a copy of this 
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

For the grill

Cut meat into small chunks marinate in liquid smoke bbq seasoning and bbq sauce for 5 hrs wrap chunks ibaccon slide onto kabob sticks with apple slices green peppers onion sprinkle little lime juice cook meat is done
Damn phone keeps messing it up hope the spelling errors are not to bad


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Would love a copy please [email protected] thanks for putting this together

bherendeen


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for doing this!! Would love a copy sent to [email protected].

Thanks again!


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Cookbook is finished up, emails have been sent to those that posted there emails.....if you would like a copy let me know


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cfred70 said:


> Cookbook is finished up, emails have been sent to those that posted there emails.....if you would like a copy let me know


PM sent.

Thanks for your effort.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

cfred70 said:


> Cookbook is finished up, emails have been sent to those that posted there emails.....if you would like a copy let me know


Would love a copy. Just sent you a PM

Thanks


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

Porkrind said:


> View attachment 1476766
> View attachment 1476767
> View attachment 1476768
> View attachment 1476769


that backstrap is making my stomach growl!


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

ttt, for some great recipes!!


----------



## slu2383 (Oct 21, 2010)

WOuld like a copy to please: [email protected]


----------



## artho (Nov 16, 2008)

Would like a copy. [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## daminoman90 (Jun 30, 2010)

Would like a copy please.
[email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Would live a copy [email protected]


Sent from ?


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks great all I need now is the deer.
please send a copy to [email protected]

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpcpsu (Apr 11, 2008)

Would love a copy. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Would like a copy. [email protected]

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## dhhard (Nov 14, 2008)

i'd love a copy . [email protected]


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844999


My Venison meatballs......


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a great idea!! Can't wait to see the full document!


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Would like a copy a well. [email protected]


----------



## rdtj (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! I'd love a copy at [email protected]


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

would love a copy. [email protected]


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

would like a copy [email protected]


----------



## TXBoHntr (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like one [email protected]


----------



## TXBoHntr (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like one [email protected]


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like one [email protected]


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

I would like to have a copy too. 
Thanks for putting this together. 
[email protected]


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you still accepting recipes?If so PM me.


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sherry Wine and Garlic Venison Medallions

Cut loins appx 1/2" thick. (butterfly if needed)
Season with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper

Marinade:
Cooking sherry
Dijon Mustard
Fresh chopped Garlic
Fresh chopped Thyme
Kosher Salt
Table pepper
(amounts depend on personal taste. I prefer lots of pepper and easy on the Dijon)

Pan fry or Grill medallions to a nice medium rare, then soak in marinade for appx 5 minutes and serve. 

Enjoy!


----------



## icefisher (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like a copy also. Thanks for doing this, very cool. [email protected]


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I would like a copy please. My email is [email protected]


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh yes, and I would like a copy as well. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Bama8 (Jun 9, 2012)

I would love a copy also. Thank you!
[email protected]


----------



## Djs399 (May 31, 2012)

If still available I would like a copy sent. Email: [email protected]. 

Very cool of you to do this. Reminds me of the Big Green Egg forum.


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks ill take one [email protected]


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is my favorite winter dish. It's best after plowing snow or any activity out in the cold.
Simply substitute venison for beef. I also double the recipe, add 1 or 2 beef boullion cubes, gravy master and adjust beef broth and flour to get the consistency I like. I will serve this over some egg noodles and "stroganoff it" to make it last longer.


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

markin this for later


----------



## Old E. (Jul 19, 2007)

This is awesome! If you are emailing I would live one to [email protected]


----------



## shild (Oct 27, 2010)

Would like an email, if you're still doing it! Thank you for your time in putting it together! [email protected]


----------



## ct400 (Feb 20, 2011)

i would love to get a copy. E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] Very cool of you to do this. I can't wait to get one on the ground!! Thank you.


----------



## holterross (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome Idea cant wait to try some of this stuff... please send me a copy... [email protected]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

[email protected] please


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, the book is nothing special, but it does make it nice to print out and have handy in the kitchen....THANKS TO ALL WHO SENT A RECIPE IN....I tried to give credit where credit is due in the book.....


----------



## Archer06 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my favorites--its a take off on our "traditional hunter's stew" (Pork and saurkraut)

Shoulder roast
large onion sliced
1-2 lbs of sauerkraut
4-5 potatoes (quartered, skin on)
bottle of dark beer (or whatever beer you have around)
flour
water
salt and pepper to taste

season roast with salt and pepper
dredge in flour to coat
sear the outside of the roast in oil until nicely brown
Transfer the roast to a crock pot
deglaze the bits left in the pan with either some water or a bit of the beer and put in the crock pot
add the onions and sauerkraut to the crock pot along with the beer and some water to almost cover the roast
cook on low for about 4 hrs and then add the potatoes
cook on low for another 4hrs or so. DO NOT WORRY ABOUT OVERCOOKING

Slice the meat (it will fall apart) and add back to the pot with the kraut and potatoes

NOW ENJOY!!!


----------



## Archer06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's another favorite of mine and in my company. I won our first annual chili contest unanimously--it was made with beef, however. with the seasoning here, it is not overly spicy--if you want it spicier, add cayenne or more Siracha or both

“Afterburn” Chili recipe
2-2 ½ lbs ground venison 
2 medium onions chopped
10-12 cloves garlic chopped fairly fine
2 cans of tomato paste\
2 cups beef broth
2 cans of kidney beans-rinsed of the juice
1 jar of pickled Jalapeno pepper
3-3 ½ tablespoons chili powder
3 tablespoons ground cumin
Salt to taste—I use about ½ tablespoon in total, but use your own taste
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon ground coriander 
½ teaspoon sweet curry powder
2 tablespoons Siracha chili paste (more or less depending on how hot you like it)
1 tablespoon Frank’s Red Hot Sauce
1 tablespoon Worstershire sauce
1-2 tablespoons vegetable or canola oil






In a sauce pot, heat the oil and begin to brown the beef. When the meat is almost done, add the onions and garlic and continue until the onions are cooked-3 minutes or so. Do NOT drain the fat. Stir in 2 cans of tomato paste with 2 cans of hot water and stir until all the paste is blended in. Cook this for another 3 minutes and then add the 2 cups of beef broth and bring almost to the boil. Now begin to add the spices. Start with 2 tablespoons of chili powder and cumin. Add the rest of the spices along with the hot sauce, chili paste, worstershire sauce. Let simmer on medium low for about 15 to 20 minutes. Now recheck for taste. Add ½ of the salt above. Then slowly add another tablespoon of the chili powder and cumin depending on your taste. I use it all. Now add the jalapeno peppers and the kidney beans. Simmer on low for another 30 minutes. Recheck for spice again. If you need to add a bit more chili powder and cumin, do it, but it shouldn’t be necessary. You may need to add some more salt here. If it is spiced well enough you are done for now.
I let it cool and refrigerate. The next day I put it in a crock pot and cook on low for about 4 hrs. When you are ready to serve, skim off the liquid fat that settled to the top. 
Serve like it is, or over rice. You can add chopped regular or green onion, sour cream if you like


----------



## Boston Shooter (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like a copy, [email protected]


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I would also like a copy. send to [email protected]
It would be nice if you could just have it posted up in the stickies at the top like nuts and bolts guide.


----------



## Z-71 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like a copy. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm always looking for more venison recipes: [email protected]

THANKS!


----------



## VADeerSlayr (Dec 23, 2009)

i would love a copy too!!! thanks so much! -- [email protected]


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice of you to do. Pls add me to your distribution list. [email protected]
Now all we need is some nice home brew pairings to go with all this good chow!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I got mine and just want to say thanks for taking the time and sending this out to folks.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Backstrap on the grill

Cut up backstrap in thick 1 inch strips 
Marinate over night in Marzetti's sweet italian dressing
cook on medium heat on rack until the way you like it.
I suggest medium rare. 

great recipe my kids prefer these steaks to any other.


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like a copy please. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

venison chili (or any other chili)

step 1 brown meat, onions, green pepper

2 pounds of ground venison browned
with 1-2 sweet onions browned with meat
1 green onion
Steak seasoning added to meat while browning (mrs. dash)
1tsp minced garlic
step 2
add ground meat, onions, peppers to crock pot
add 1 can dark red kidney beans
add 1 can light red kidney beans
add 1 can mild seasoned chili beans
add 1 can bushes baked beans
add 1 can diced tomatoes with mild green chilies

step 3
add VEGETABLE juice (like v8) until desired thickness
cook for at least 1 hr on high setting

step 4
add chili powder for desired taste
continue cooking for at least 1hr on high
Cook on low if slow cooking


Serve with German Beer Bread. It is absolutely wonderful. 
step 4
add chili powder


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

If you are still e-mailing, I'll take a copy. [email protected]
Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

The best Venison Meatloaf

2lbs ground venison
2 eggs
2cups cornbread stuffing mix
3/4 cup ketchup
1 finely diced onion (if desired) or ground onion powder if you do not like onion
1tsp minced garlic
pinch of pepper
lawrys season salt (i use a decent amount of this stuff)

form into a loaf and cook on a baking sheet at 350 for 1hr. 

Sauce:
1/2 cup of ketchup
pinch of ground mustard
brown sugar to taste about a 1/4cup depending how you like it
1/2 tsp Worcestershire 
incorporate sauce together in pan over medium heat

Last 15 minutes of cooking add sauce to top of loaf.
Delicious gauranteed


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah i might be late to the party but if you are still doing this and sending it out i will take one. [email protected]


----------



## bill1566 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do not know if they have been posted yet since i need to get back to work but two very simple ones.

tenderloin cut into medallions about a inch thick or the size of a piece of bacon.
one bottle of dale's sauce soak the medallions for just 10 minutes then wrap with a piece of bacon and throw them on the grill.

tenderloin butterfly it spread cream cheese and then place as many jalapenoes as you want in it and then wrap one side with bacon and run toothpicks thru it to keep it close place in oven at 325 for about a hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Got the recipie book.
GreY job.
Thanks for putting it together

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill take a copy if you get a chance! [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd love one if you can send it!!
[email protected]


----------



## bill1566 (Feb 23, 2010)

I also would enjoy getting the book [email protected]
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I've emailed out everyone that has wanted one.....thanks guys....I'll check back to see if anyone else would like one....


----------



## highwayheat (Jun 30, 2012)

Quick Black Bean Venison Chili

1 Large sweet yellow onion
2 tbsp olive oil
1.5 tsp ground cumin
1.5 tsp oregano
1.5 lbs. Ground Venison (ground turkey and beef also work)
1/4 cup chili powder
1.5 tsp salt
28 oz can diced tomatoes
2 - 8 oz cans tomato paste
3 cups beef stock
3 - 16 oz black beans 

Preparation (Approx. 1 hour)

1. Chop onion into really fine pieces and set aside
2. Preheat olive oil in a large pot over medium heat
3. Add onion and stir frequently until it starts to brown
4. Add the ground cumin and oregano and stir for approx. 1 minute
5. Add meat, break apart with spoon, and stir frequently just until it starts to brown (if using turkey cook until there is no pink left). Drain fat if desired.
6. Add chili powder and salt. Stir until all the meat is coated red.
7. Add diced tomato, tomato paste, and beef stock and stir thoroughly.
8. Bring to a boil then reduce heat to a slow simmer and cover. Cook aprox f45 minutes. Stir approx. every 10 minutes.
9. After 45 minutes add black beans and gently stir. Allow to simmer approx. another 10 minutes.
10. Add diced chedder cheese to serving bowl if desired.

My Dad told me he would not eat deer meat because of a bad experience with stale meat. I made this last Christmas and waited until he was on his third bowl before telling him. Now he wants me to make all the time.


----------



## D'oh (Aug 23, 2007)

I would like a copy if they are still avaliable, thanks. [email protected]


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love a copy [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## HuskerBear (Aug 19, 2009)

I would really like a copy. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ive always used alot of the recipes from all over AT over the years but its gonna be great to have them all in once place. 

Id like to have a copy, [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

Put me in for one. [email protected]


----------



## marston (Nov 5, 2009)

Please send a copy to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Archer06 said:


> One of my favorites--its a take off on our "traditional hunter's stew" (Pork and saurkraut)
> 
> Shoulder roast
> large onion sliced
> ...


Definitely trying this! Sounds amazing.


----------



## titansben15 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can I get a copy? [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Azhunter13 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would like a copy of the recipes. [email protected]


----------



## reaganj (Sep 24, 2012)

I would like a copy too please. Thanks.
Email [email protected]


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would love a copy. [email protected]


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I would like a copy please. Thx.
[email protected]


----------



## TXBoHntr (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like a copy please 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Here's one that I got from a buddy. I make it a few time a year.

Venison Roast

3-4# Roast
Salt 
Pepper
1 small onion
1 package Brown Gravy Mix (3/4 oz)
¼ cup dry red wine (Burgandy)
2 TBS Dijon Mustard
1TBS Worcestershire Sauce
1/8 Tsp Garlic Powder


Sprinkle meat with salt and pepper. In a crock pot add all ingredients.
Cook 8-10 Hrs @ low heat 
Serve over Egg noodles or Rice


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

If possible, I would like a copy also.

[email protected]


----------



## KAM1970 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would like a copy also, if possible
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like a copy, please! [email protected]


----------



## Archer06 (Aug 24, 2009)

higdeezy45b said:


> Definitely trying this! Sounds amazing.


it really is. I ate it for several straight days for dinner last summer--i never do that.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

[email protected] Verizon.net 

I'd like a copy


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

send me a copy if you get a minute.

[email protected]


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

for later


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Roast Recipe

Thaw the roast and Rub exterior with your favorite mix (eg. Montreal Steak Spice; pepper; onion soup; etc.).
For a treat put chopped mushrooms and onions on the top along with Parmesan cheese.

Cover the roast with the skin of a pork shoulder -- you may have used the shoulder for sausage.
Secure with heavy round toothpicks.

Cook on high heat of 375F or 400F to seal in juices.
Monitor meat temperature with a probe and remove at 150-155F, depending on taste. Allow to cool for at least five minutes.

Cut thick or thin and enjoy.
















waldguy (at) yahoo . ca 
(no spaces - spambot disguised - hopefully)


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

waldguy said:


> Roast Recipe
> 
> Thaw the roast and Rub exterior with your favorite mix (eg. Montreal Steak Spice; pepper; onion soup; etc.).
> For a treat put chopped mushrooms and onions on the top along with Parmesan cheese.
> ...



Thats a great idea, I bet that pork rind gets nice and crispy. :thumb:


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

I would like one please. [email protected]


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Copy please..... [email protected]


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like a copy. [email protected]


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

Favorite Simple Deer Steak dish: Soak in salt water overnight, tenderize with tenderizing hammer etc. dip in flour and pan fry to brown. Then put it in cake like pan with campbells beefy mushroom soup and a few sliced onions then bake for about an hour @ 350. 

Also please put me in for the cookbook: [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've tried to keep up with emailing people....hopefully everyone has gotten one that has wanted one....hope you all enjoy


----------



## SBF (Apr 6, 2010)

Great thread! PM sent requesting copy.
Thank you very much!


RIP Boscoyo


----------



## jhcats10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I would also like a copy, [email protected]

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

May I have a copy of that as well. [email protected]


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

hunting170 said:


> Why would they make it a sticky when we have an entire Wild Game Cooking forum?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=59


IMO the wild game forum should be moved somewhere a little more visible. 

However I see several recipes already I'm going to have to try.


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

would like a copy [email protected] thanks


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

WOULD LOVE THE LATEST COPY PLEASE...THANKS
[email protected]


----------



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hell I posted a recipe but forgot my email; [email protected]


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I would like a copy emailed to me also...amazing recipes in here! 

[email protected]


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sent an IM for it but I'll add my e mail here.... [email protected]


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Great Marinade
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp course ground black pepper
1/2 tsp red pepper flake
3 garlic cloves-crushed
1 tablespoon shredded lemon peel
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup chopped fresh oregano, basil, dill, or cilantro mix 2 or try all 4

combine and mix in a bowl
makes about a cup of marinade
put on your meat as soon as possible and allow to sit for up to 24 hrs.
I like my steaks medium rare, and this marinade complements the deer well


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

could I get a copy sent to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Deep6 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like a copy as well please. [email protected]


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

If you could e-mail me a copy it would be appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Please send me a copy!

[email protected]


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Would like a copy. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## SheepStalker (Dec 22, 2009)

Can I get a copy to [email protected]? Thanks bud!


----------



## jarcher38 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would also like to have a copy. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

could I get a copy as well. thanks [email protected]


----------



## SBF (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, thanks again for putting this together, I like it.


RIP Boscoyo


----------



## Shiftarno (Sep 27, 2012)

Could I get a copy 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## jwk72 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd love a copy!
[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

I also would love a copy [email protected]


----------



## skip122 (Mar 16, 2011)

please send a copy to [email protected]

thanks hoss


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm out of town, I'll get copies sent out Sunday evening.....


----------



## JrJustice22 (Feb 7, 2009)

looks good man, if u can, send me a copy to [email protected]


----------



## xcal1ber (Sep 4, 2011)

I would love to have a copy also! [email protected] Thank you very much for putting this together!!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Got mine yesterday... looks GREAT!!! Thnks!!!!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gotta have it! [email protected]


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected] 
Please and thank you!


----------



## Rockindaddy1967 (Sep 14, 2012)

[email protected]. Thanks awesome thread and great recipes!


----------



## crookedeye (May 12, 2007)

anyone hear my squirel recipe? first kill a squirel..marinate it in olive oil salt and pepper, overnite is best.

the next morning place it on a cedar plank, make sure you spread oil on the shank in case of fire..burn up i should say..

set oven to 395 degrees, place the squirrel on the cedar plank and cook for 3 hrs..prepare carrots and potatoes at this time, for there prepariounous..

When its done, dump the squirel in the garbage and the veggies and eat the cedar plank...


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Copy please, [email protected].


----------



## tmilburn (Dec 21, 2011)

Copy Please [email protected]


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

Copy please. [email protected]

Thank you. Everything sounds delicious.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## JBtwo5 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love a copy. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## HOPIN4ABOAT (Sep 20, 2012)

Id like a copy please

[email protected]


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Would like a copy [email protected]


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

just incase you missed it....

[email protected]


----------



## reeltight (Apr 5, 2010)

[email protected]
copy please!


----------



## Superhawk95 (Apr 21, 2009)

Would like a copy, please. [email protected]


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Got my copy in e-mail. It looks great! Thank you.


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

I would love a copy! Thanks!!

[email protected].


Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saxrulez (Dec 2, 2011)

[email protected]

Thanks a ton for doing this!

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

[email protected]

Thank you 
This is a great idea.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I'd love to have a copy as well:

[email protected]


Very much appreciated!


----------



## hooktc (Jul 23, 2009)

I would love a copy please

[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## c44 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd like a copy too. [email protected]


----------



## 100aphagg (Nov 18, 2008)

This is awesome!!!
I would love a copy 

[email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## pballs (Oct 29, 2009)

Would like a copy [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Stunner1099 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it to late to get a copy? [email protected]


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought a pressure canner and have been canning venison ove the last few years. I use it to make venison vegetable soup or I make a gravy with it and serve it over mashed potatoes or noodles. Both are great, but I'm looking for other ideas for using the canned venison.


----------



## mav015 (Oct 4, 2011)

just saw this thread looks like im making something new tonight
my email is [email protected]
if i could get a copy that would be great thanks alot


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

like everyone else, would love a copy, [email protected]. Thanks and great work!


----------



## XxRAGEnHOYTxX (May 16, 2010)

Copy [email protected]


----------



## volcanus (Sep 27, 2012)

Id love a copy
[email protected]

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weldon0405 (Sep 10, 2012)

A copy please to [email protected]
Thank you very much


----------



## hwjohn (Nov 25, 2011)

Could you please send me a copy? [email protected]

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

If its not too much trouble, could I get a copy also [email protected]

My girlfriend won't even know its a deer she's eating lol 

Some good guys here, thank you!


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Could I get a copy please?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## kinny (Nov 1, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## reece . (Jul 21, 2012)

If you could send me one that would be great. [email protected]


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I get a copy of this as well? [email protected] thanks!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

If I could get a copy it would be great. [email protected]


----------



## rshunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Please send a copy to me as well if possible. [email protected]


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

[email protected] thanks!!


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] thank you!


----------



## sbarbe02 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would also like a copy if possible. [email protected], Thanks!


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

[email protected] Thanks!! Chris


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Send to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Can I get a copy please, [email protected]


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

Would love to get a copy, thanks for doing this! [email protected]


----------



## ChevyBowHunt (Apr 12, 2010)

My wife is new to the whole venison cooking. I bet she would love to have a copy of a good venison cookbook. [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

I would love a copy as well. [email protected] Thanks for doing this.


mlrs


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Would greatly appreciate a copy as well........Thanks a million!! 

[email protected]


----------



## bckstrpbro08 (Sep 13, 2009)

can i get a copy please and thank you [email protected]


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Please. Could you send me a copy?

[email protected]


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976 (May 1, 2006)

Venison Breakfast Sausage

3# Ground pork
3# Ground venison
2 tbs. salt
1 tbs. crushed red pepper
1 tbs. black pepper
3tbs. dried sage

Guys this is some great breakfast sausage!


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976 (May 1, 2006)

Venison meatloaf

1# ground venison
1# ground beef
3 eggs
2 cups of oats
1 pack of Lipton dry onion soup mix
1 med. onion diced up
1 8 oz can of tomato sauce
1 can of Rotel diced tomatoes with green chilies

Topping for meatloaf

2/3 cup of ketchup
2 tbs. brown sugar
Mix up well and spread on meatloaf and bake for 1hr. at 350


----------



## jwilliams15 (Aug 8, 2010)

I gotta have a copy if you can send me one thanks [email protected]


----------



## JoeWhite (Sep 22, 2005)

Please send me a copy, thanks! 

[email protected]


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

later


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

send to [email protected] please....


----------



## mfinley72 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would also like a copy please. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## bldtrail (May 29, 2005)

I'll take a copy too please. [email protected]


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Please send me a copy to [email protected]


----------



## jhouston329 (May 5, 2011)

I sould like a copy. [email protected]


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I would like a copy.
Thank you for putting it together!
[email protected]


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Idea. May I get a copy. [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm working on getting emails out now.....thanks, never thought it would be quite this popular, hope you all enjoy


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

Me too, please! [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## ctm23 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in too thanks! [email protected]


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Could I get a copy please [email protected] THANKS


----------



## xtshooter9 (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like a copy also. [email protected]


----------



## ddnisley (Jul 7, 2012)

Please send me a copy [email protected] thank you


----------



## cdtac1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd like a copy. [email protected]


Sent from my electronic scouting tool.


----------



## griffey818 (Jul 26, 2011)

Would like a copy also: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say I just made Boston Shooter's "Tim's Venison Chili Recipe". It was SLAMMIN'!!!! YOu guys should certainly check this one out. I used last years meat, ground it up, followed the recipe and it was tasty. Shaved some cheddar cheese over the hot chili, and had a few biscuts with it. Man o Man. good one Boston SHooter! Thanks!


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like a copy [email protected]


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

Would love a copy

[email protected]


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love a copy!

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Hasenpfeffer ala Fortyneck*

Hasenpfeffer ala Fortyneck:

First get you one of these:









Then make it look like this:









chop up some vegs like this:









Then do this to it.


My own interpretation of a traditional German hasenpfeffer recipe. 

Saute 4 cloves of garlic(minced), add 1 wascly wabbit cut into 8 pieces(seasoned with salt, black pepper, smoked paprika, a little cayenne) brown rabbit on both sides careful not to burn garlic. Add 0.5 medium onion, 1 carrot(for poetic reasons), 1 stalk celery, 1 medium tomato (all chopped). Add 3 Tblspn butter. Saute rabbit and vegs till veg become slightly translucent. Add 1 cup of fine Merlot, 1cup chicken stock 1Tblspn fresh minced parsley, 1-2 fresh juniper berries, and the juice from one lemon. Braise covered for 1 hour, add liquid if necessary due to evap. 

-40


----------



## Florida lime (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in for a copy !
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## CNW211 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope you are still sharing copies. Please send one to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## yost44 (Feb 21, 2010)

can i have a copy please [email protected]


----------



## ffemt89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Id take a copy [email protected] please and thank you


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Copy Please. 

[email protected]

Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

[email protected] please


----------



## chadschlomer (Nov 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## WTdeerhunter (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love a copy please!

[email protected]


----------



## MJR3226 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would also love a copy if you are still making them available.
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## rocks281 (Sep 3, 2012)

Me too. [email protected] 

Thank you for your efforts and those who contributed.


----------



## triplebeam (Oct 14, 2012)

i would like a copy if still available [email protected].
thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## huntdrut (Nov 25, 2006)

i would like a copy as well. [email protected]. thanks.


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would like a copy also, please. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

would appreciate one [email protected]


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Could I have a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## buck51 (Jun 11, 2007)

could send a copy to [email protected] thanks


----------



## DirtySouthFL (Jul 15, 2011)

[email protected] Thank you awesome idea


----------



## jdub2041 (Jan 10, 2007)

i would like a copy 
[email protected]


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

I would like a copy also. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## outdoors_lady (Apr 25, 2012)

hey i'm for a copy [email protected]


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

i would love one aswell,

[email protected]


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

Me too? [email protected]


----------



## Superbowhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

Def gonna try some of these


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

got mine! Thanks for taking the time to put it together Craig!!


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

Boston shooters chili recipe was excellent. Thanks!!


----------



## Cyulost (Aug 9, 2009)

Please send to me also, always looking for new recipes. Thankyou

[email protected]


----------



## BuckMasterN8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Boom


----------



## BuckMasterN8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Could you please send me a copy as well?

[email protected]

Thank you very much!


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would love a copy. 
[email protected]


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

i would like a copy please and thank you

[email protected]


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Please send one my way - Thank you for taking the time to put this together.

[email protected]


----------



## Katdavar (Aug 24, 2012)

please send me a copy of the cookbook, thanks so much for putting this together what a great idea. [email protected]


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## parttimr (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for doing this just in time for the season. I would also like a copy.

[email protected]


----------



## dolezal180 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll take a copy [email protected] Thanks


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

[email protected] 

I'll take one too if you can.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I'll take a copy too if you still can
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## DBuck (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like one too please. 
[email protected]


----------



## fullmoon88 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is awesome. Please send me a copy also.
[email protected]


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

If you don't mind could you please email me a copy? [email protected] 

Thanks!!!


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Could you please send a copy to [email protected]? Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this thread?? Can you send me a copy please? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Bow_Bo (Dec 26, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Please send copy [email protected]


----------



## hunt4bigame (Aug 9, 2007)

Please send me a copy [email protected]


----------



## karbyn (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too? [email protected] thanks to all for sharing their best!


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

How do you get a copy oif this cookbook?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Would love to have a copy of this
[email protected]

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone ever smoked a whole hind quarter?


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Could you send me a copy. [email protected]


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

Please PM me a copy as well.

Thanks for what you're doing! Great idea!


----------



## Sixguns (Sep 3, 2012)

This looks great, I would appreciate a copy via PM as well.
Thank you, Sixguns(Rob)


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Sent email and PM no response


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Grilled rear quarter steaks with peppers. This tuned out way better than expected.


----------



## AARON H (Sep 26, 2012)

Great thread,,, subscribed.....


----------



## AARON H (Sep 26, 2012)

tackscall said:


> Anyone ever smoked a whole hind quarter?


Yes I have done this then shred and freeze it. When you want to eat it just put it in a crock pot with your favorite bbq sauce and let simmer till hot.


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

In on this thread!

DC 33


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

If anyone still needs a book, let me know. Looks like a I missed a few people, but its hard to tell. If you want one, please just PM your email address and I'll get you one out. 

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Made this the other night and it was killer. Not for venison "purists"

Grilled Bacon Wrapped Backstrap

I used the smaller ends off the straps for this.

I have been brining all my venison this year for a few hours (3 cups water, 1/4 cup salt) in the fridge.

Drain and pat dry

Cut into inch medallions

Place in dish and coat with BBQ sauce of your choice ( I used hickory brown sugar) and fridge for 2 hours.

Remove from fridge and wrap each piece with one slice of thin cut bacon. The entire piece should be wrapped, in a spiral and secured with a toothpick.

Preheat grill on high for 15 minutes, so it's very hot, 400+ degrees. 

With a water bottle in hand for the flare ups, place bacon wrapped pieces on grill. 4 or so minutes on each side so that bacon turns crispy and has shrank around each piece. ( the bacons keeps the meat moist during the grilling and the high heat is needed to cook off the bacon fat)









Here a few I did and some grilled peppers. The girlfriend said "this is the best thing you made with venison yet"


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

^
I do this too. One tip, soak your toothpicks in water for a few minutes and they wont burn


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

RobbyE said:


> I bought a pressure canner and have been canning venison ove the last few years. I use it to make venison vegetable soup or I make a gravy with it and serve it over mashed potatoes or noodles. Both are great, but I'm looking for other ideas for using the canned venison.


You can do just about anything with it same as ground except burgers. Tacos, chili, sloppy Joes, and on and on.

We don't grind any of our venison. whatever doesn't get made into steak or roast goes into cans.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, out of all the recipes on here, or in your book, what was the best chili? I really want to make a batch next week!


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

Plz send a copy to [email protected]


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Great recipes, I like how you guys think.


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

bookmarked


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

[email protected]

Send copy please. THANKS!


----------



## rwhouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Copy please to
[email protected]


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Please send copy to [email protected]


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

ill take a copy

[email protected]


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I never recieved a copy [email protected]


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like a copy, [email protected]


----------



## GARRYLOY (May 1, 2009)

I would like a copy.

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Could I get a copy please

[email protected]


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Heres one of many good Scottish recipes

Venison braised with chilli and chocolate

(For up to 10 people)

2kg shoulder or haunch of venison
Olive oil for browning
2 medium onions, diced
2 carrots, diced
5 celery stalks, diced
2 parsnips, diced
5 garlic cloves, chopped
2 chillies, chopped
500ml of game stock
½ bottle of full bodied red wine (I like to use wines from La Rioja in Spain)
100g of dark chocolate finely grated or chopped
1 tablespoon of redcurrant jelly

For the marinade

1 bottle of full bodied wine
4 garlic cloves
1 sprig of rosemary
4–5 sprigs of thyme
2 fresh red chillies, de-seeded and finely chopped
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
10 juniper berries, crushed
Salt and pepper

1. Make sure your fire has lots of hot embers (or preheat an oven to 190°C/gas 5).
2. Cut the venison into 2.5cm cubes, removing large bits of fat or gristle. Put these into a double-layered plastic bag, along with all the marinade ingredients. Set aside for a day in a cool spot in the river (or in the fridge if you have taken your quarry home), turning every so often so that all of the meat comes into contact with the marinade.
3. When you are ready to cook, remove the venison from the marinade, setting the marinade aside for later.
4. Heat a large casserole over a high heat until it is smoking hot. Pour in a tablespoon of olive oil and when it is very hot add the venison cubes, 6 or 7 at a time, so that you are not overcrowding the pan and thus bringing down the temperature of the oil.
5. Brown the meat on all sides for 1–2 minutes, letting the pan get hot again between each batch and adding more oil if necessary.
6. When the meat is all browned, set it aside while you brown the vegetables.
7. Add a tablespoon of oil to the casserole and sweat the onions for 5 minutes before adding the carrots, celery and parsnips. Cook for a further 10 minutes, allowing the vegetables to start caramelizing without letting them burn. Add the garlic and cook for another 5 minutes.
8. Return the venison to the casserole, along with the reserved marinade and the rest of the ingredients. Bring up to a gentle simmer, stirring to melt the chocolate into the sauce. Cook in the Dutch oven (or preheated oven) for about 90 minutes or until the meat is tender and falling apart.


----------



## JBOGG (Jan 17, 2011)

Cut backstrap into 1" medallions.
Marinate 6 - 8 hours in a one gallon zip lock bag with 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1/3 cup balsamic vinegerette, and 1 teaspoon minced garlic . Grill over medium heat 4 - 5 min per side and enjoy. Simple and delicious.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Heres a recipe I did for appetizers at our Christmas party this year. 

3 lbs. of venison burger
Worcestershire Sauce
Salt 
Pepper
Garlic Powder
2 eggs
Thick bacon
Your choice of sharp provolone, sharp cheddar, or cooper sharp cheese

Mix burger thoroughly with Worcestershire Sauce, 2 eggs, salt, pepper, and garlic powder.
Cut cheese into small blocks. Approximately 3/4" by 3/4".
Roll the burger around the cheese so it is completely covered.
Wrap the burger balls in bacon. Bacon should be cut so it overlaps slightly. Use a tooth pick to hold the bacon on.
Grill the venison balls over high heat rotating them to cook all sides.
It should only take about 5 minutes to cook the burger. When the burger is cooked remove them from the grill.
Then place them on a baking sheet and broil on high in the oven until bacon is cooked.
I was surprised at how they came out and found that I probably would have been better off with 5 lbs. They were gone within an hour.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

marked


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just sent another round of emails out with a copy of the recipes. If you want a copy PM your email address....hope you all enjoy


----------



## rovobay (Aug 19, 2013)

:moviecorn for later reading....


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright, had to tag. I'm going to have some Tags to fill to try some of these.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I know this thread is a year old but if someone has a copy of the cookbook please email it to me with the title "AT Cookbook" to [email protected]


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

We call these Venison Rehabs, cause you'll need a rehabilition program to stop eating them. 

Back strap sliced up about a 1/2"
Baguette bread
fresh horseradish
vermont sharp cheddar (don't go cheap)

Brown the backstraps don't overcook them
slice the baguette bread into thin slices, then place the backstrap slices onto the baguette
place a hearty scoop of horseradish on the backstrap
cover the horseradish with vermont sharp cheddar
put in oven at 350 til cheese melts
take out and let cool for a few minutes.

I apologize in advance, because once you try this you'll never eat backstrap any other way again !


----------



## wally243 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## Shink26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Subed


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tagged for later.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'd


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Tonto79 said:


> We call these Venison Rehabs, cause you'll need a rehabilition program to stop eating them.
> 
> Back strap sliced up about a 1/2"
> Baguette bread
> ...


What do you like Grafton, Cabot something else?


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like a copy too please. [email protected]


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I would like an updated copy please.
[email protected]


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Good thing I just had dinner. Lots of good stuff here, subbed.


----------



## KMBRTAC45 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grilled Venison Steaks

INGREDIENTS
2 pounds venison steaks 
1 quart apple cider (Warning: DO NOT use apple cider vinegar)
1 1/2 pounds thick sliced bacon 
1 (12 ounce) bottle barbecue sauce, your choice (I use American Stockyard Harvest Apple BBQ Sauce)

DIRECTIONS
Place venison steaks into a shallow baking dish, and pour enough apple cider in to cover them. Cover, and refrigerate for 12 hours. Remove, and pat dry. Discard apple cider, and return venison to the dish. Pour barbeque sauce over the steaks, cover, and refrigerate for 2 to 3 more hours. 
Preheat an outdoor grill. Charcoal is best, but if you must, use gas. Remove meat from the refrigerator, and let stand for 30 minutes, or until no longer chilled. Wrap each venison steak in a slice of bacon, and secure with toothpicks or steel kabob sticks. 
Brush the grill grate with olive oil when hot, and place venison steaks on the grill so they are not touching. The bacon will kick up some flames, so be ready. Grill, turning occasionally, until the bacon becomes slightly burnt. The slower, the better. Dig in, and prepare to want more.


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

KMBRTAC45 said:


> Grilled Venison Steaks
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 2 pounds venison steaks
> ...


I do this exact recipe, it's amazing!


----------



## mackdog (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Please send a copy to: [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would like a copy to: [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll get copies sent out ASAP.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

I'd like a copy as well.

[email protected]


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

[email protected]

I'd like a copy as well 

thanks


----------



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I need another copy, as I'm sure I lost my copy when I had to upgrade to win7. 

[email protected]


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

A copy to 

[email protected] 

Much appreciated.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

I would like a copy also [email protected] thanks!


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love a copy please, sir.

Clmello15[email protected]

Thank you for your work.


----------



## KCDomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

would love a copy.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## KCDomer (Mar 12, 2014)

Can I also get a copy please [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

I would also love a copy. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

I would appreciate a copy. [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I got an email out to everyone that requested a cookbook.....let me know if you still need one


----------



## 21stch (Feb 25, 2013)

Could I take one as well please?
[email protected]


----------



## mana1229 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would love one please.
[email protected]


----------



## travis madden (Nov 18, 2010)

I would like one please. [email protected]


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I lost mine when my iPad broke. Can send it to me again
[email protected]


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fortyneck said:


> What do you like Grafton, Cabot something else?


Cabot definitely, being a Vermonter I guess I'm biased but I wouldn't want to use a cheap no name cheese on something as glorious as venison backstrap lol


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like a copy too please. [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

smokin x's said:


> Venison Guinness stew.
> 
> Throw a roast in the slow cooker with a can of cola two Guinness or Guinness Black, 5-6 ounces Jagermeister, 5 ounces fresh strong black coffee, chopped onion, celery, and carrot, lots of garlic, and a pack of Lipton's Onion Soup powder mix. Let cook for a few hours stirring occasionally and breaking roast down, add beef stock as needed to keep moist. When the deer roast is cooked until tender and broken down into big chunks add lots of chopped potatoes, more carrots, kosher salt and black pepper. When the potatoes are tender, take 1/4lb butter and cut up into pieces, roll them all in flour and throw in the stew, stir constantly for 5 mins and remove from heat. Once it thickens up a bit you better get your eatin' boots on, its a hearty stick to your ribs stew.
> 
> Goes awesome after a fall evening hunt served with fresh baked bread or biscuits



Dude!  I have another version of Guinness stew in the slow cooker!

-Prepare your slowcooker to receive goodies

-heat butter(or olive/coconut oil for you healthy eaters) in large pan. Dust venison cubes with flour and brown a bit at a time and transfer to cooker.
_ cook about 3 onions in remaining butter/oil and transfer to cooker(or add more oil/butter)
- add 2-3 cans (about 4 cups) beef or chicken broth to pan to scrape up the scraps, then add 1 bottle Guinness, 1 TBL tomato paste, 1 tsp caraway seeds, 1 TBL raisins, 1 tsp Thyme, salt and pepper .... mix all up and get the drippings from bottom of pan all mixed in. Pour in slow cooker

- Add 1 cup or so of peeled cubed potatoes (or turnip for the healthy folks) , 1.5 cups or so of peeled long cut carrots, 1.5 cups or so of peeled long cut parsnips.

Cook and eat


The list
Butter or oil
all-purpose flour for dusting
2 pounds venison cut into cubes (I use rough cut leg shank meat for this. most people throw shank out but it makes the best stew meat as it holds 
together well and the silverskin melts away after slow cooking)
5 cups chopped onion (about 3 onions) 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
4 cups fat-free, lower-sodium beef broth
1 (11.2-ounce) bottle Guinness Stout
1 tablespoon raisins 
1 teaspoon caraway seeds
1 teaspoon Thyme
1 1/2 cups (1/2-inch-thick) diagonal slices carrot (about 8 ounces) 
1 1/2 cups (1/2-inch-thick) diagonal slices parsnip (about 8 ounces)
1 cup (1/2-inch) cubed peeled potato or turnip (about 8 ounces)


After reading SmokinXs recipe I'm thinking mine could use some of his ingredients like maybe garlic ,jager, etc... and the Boyfriend and I thought it could use some heat to it such as a bit of chilli powder.


----------



## JRM02 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tagged for later.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would appreciate a copy. [email protected]


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

Would you please send me a copy[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome, please send me a copy [email protected] thank you!


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Send me a copy please [email protected]


----------



## SBXT29 (Aug 9, 2013)

+1 for canned meat. My Uncle cans deer and it is great.



05_sprcrw said:


> Canned Venison
> 
> quart or pint jars
> fresh raw cubed venison all fat and silver trimmed off (I usually use front shoulders for this)
> ...


----------



## guntash (Mar 30, 2013)

i would love a copy!!! 

[email protected]


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Send one this way please! [email protected]


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

Please send one my way [email protected]


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Please send a copy to:

[email protected]

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Please send copy to:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll take a copy! 

[email protected] 

Thank you!


----------



## kyepic16 (Oct 7, 2011)

KENTUCKY KYLES JERKEY

You will need:
worcestershire sauce 1/3 cup
soy sauce 1/3 cup
water 1/3 cup
garlic powder
black pepper 
red pepper flakes
Bourbon
brown sugar

Combine all the ingredients EXCEPT bourbon and brown sugar. Marinade ingrediants with a few pounds of thin sliced venison overnight.

Pull venison from marinade and place each piece on a large tray or baking sheet. Sprinkle a decent amount of brown sugar on both sides of venison slices. Rub your meat with the brown sugar and make sure its worked its way into the venison. Place venison inside a new bag, and pour in a half cup of bourbon. Let soak for 3-4 hours. Then dehydrate your favorite way!.


----------



## SurfArrows (Sep 27, 2011)

I will take a copy please!

[email protected]


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Jan 19, 2014)

Tag


----------



## 12PointJedi (Apr 24, 2013)

Please send one my way. Too good not to try some of these.
[email protected]


----------



## flinging (Aug 21, 2014)

I would like a copy please [email protected]


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Please send me a copy too please, [email protected]

I also have a recipe to share with everyone: Grilled stuffed Hungarian Hot wax peppers

Use ground venison and add a package of dried Good Season Italian seasoning mix - mix well. Cut the tops off the peppers and stuff with the meat mix. Place the stuffed pepper into a ziploc bag and add a whole bottle of italian dressing. Let sit for at least 24 hours in fridge (I normally let mine soak for two days). Fire up the grill and grill on low heat. Use the italian dressing from the ziploc bag to constantly brush over the peppers as they are cooking. 

Another version of the meat mixture is too add ricotta cheese and some bits of bacon to the ground venison. The options are endless and based on tastes, but grilling them over a good wood fire makes them taste great!


----------



## KMBRTAC45 (Aug 20, 2014)

WhiteTailFevah said:


> I do this exact recipe, it's amazing!


Indeed it is. I have had people that said, they have tried venison but did not like it, try this and fell in love with it.


----------



## Fanaddict (Jun 25, 2009)

Please send me a copy .
Email to:[email protected]
Thanks a bunch


----------



## xcal1ber (Sep 4, 2011)

I lost my copy! IF you don't care could you email me another one? Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't find my copy I had. Can you send it again please?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tag


----------



## AL Traveler (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## MichiganBirdman (Sep 25, 2005)

Would love a copy . [email protected]


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Please send a copy to: [email protected]


----------



## tca126 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am requesting a copy sent to: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdbuck (Apr 6, 2008)

Please send a copy to [email protected]


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I would love a copy
[email protected]


----------



## Dirtdog (Jan 10, 2010)

Hook me up please at [email protected]


----------



## gills6073 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just found this and would like a copy please! Thanks for putting it together, another example of the great people on this site. [email protected]


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Therut (Sep 23, 2013)

can someone send me a copy to [email protected]


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Would love a copy as well! Please send to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

I would love to have a copy also, [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

This is pretty sweet [email protected] please!


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

Can you forward a copy to: [email protected] please?


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Tagged .....


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

I would love a copy too! [email protected] Thanks!!!


----------



## Rcollette (May 22, 2012)

Would love a copy as well. Please send to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for putting this together. Could you send a copy to [email protected].


----------



## Oniddog (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeh I'll get a copy?
[email protected]


----------



## artfuentes (Dec 19, 2013)

A copy please my email: [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Copy please [email protected]


----------



## KY TPR 974 (Oct 21, 2002)

I would love a copy! [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I'm caught up on emails, let me know if I missed anyone....


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

Got my copy, thanks a ton!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Got mine thank you!!


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Please include me

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## wally243 (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mine. Thank you


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Could you possibly email it to me as well when you get the chance? [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

[email protected]

Please.


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

oh lordy my chili, takes 3lbs of meat and a pack of bacon.

1 lb deer steaks, whichever cut you prefer
1 lb deer sausage, spicy for me
1 lb deer burger, pork fat added
1 lb of bacon

slice bacon into chunks lightly fry until some grease is in the pan, cube the steaks and brown lightly with a little salt and pepper in the bacon grease, cut up a nice yellow onion and lightly saute in grease, mix burger and sausage brown in same pan, dump it all in the crock pot, cover with one large can of stewed tomatoes, 1 can of red kidneys, 1 can of white kidneys, 1 can of sweet corn, all cans drained, half bottle of your favorite dark beer, 2-3 jalapenos sliced up (leave the seeds in for extra spice, out for a mild kick) a few more minor seasonings that came down from my father in law, and boy oh boy 8-10 hours later when them steak cubes are tender like pot roast (the 12-14 hr kind) and you are in chili heaven!!! fill bowl 1/4 full with fritos, dump heaping pile of steaming chili on top, top with shredded cheese and sour cream.


next set of tenderloins to come home this season i will be trying a kona steak of sorts. heard recently of some gourmet type stuff using coffee grounds from good beans (fresh not used) as seasoning for your steak. i like the two of those things and it sounds pretty amazing, will be giving that a shot for sure.

posted elsewhere, but this thread needs more cookbook!!!!!!


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Please send to me thanks!!! [email protected]


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

please send a copy to [email protected]


thanks!


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Made the butterflied backstraps with stuffed cream cheese and wrapped in bacon tonight. Unreal. Pa archery season can't come soon enough.


----------



## Apel (Aug 14, 2008)

A copy would be wonderful!

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Please send me a copy [email protected]


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like a copy please
[email protected]


----------



## ajn83181 (Oct 5, 2012)

Please sent me a copy too!
[email protected]


----------



## pa bovo (Nov 14, 2007)

Please send me a copy too. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

please send a copy to [email protected] thanks.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

[email protected] if ya wouldn't mind sending me a copy thanks


----------



## BigGreenZ_71 (Apr 27, 2007)

[email protected] would love to have some more recipes


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] 

Would love to have a copy also, thanks


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

Copy to [email protected] please


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

Me too please [email protected]


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes please, [email protected]


----------



## rshunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Please email to [email protected]


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

please send me a copy. [email protected]


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would love a copy.
[email protected]

Thanks a ton!


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd love a copy, please. [email protected]


----------



## pa bovo (Nov 14, 2007)

Got it. Thanks!!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I too would love a copy.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

Sounds great. Thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Please send a copy over...thanks!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Stu3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Would really appreciate a copy thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Jtd0314 (Sep 8, 2010)

Same here [email protected]


----------



## Cyulost (Aug 9, 2009)

Me too please!
[email protected]


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Backstrap, bout 8-10 inches of it.
pour a little Worcestershire on it.
coat it with lowrys and garlic salt.
Wrap it with bacon using toothpicks to keep in place.
use sweet baby rays honey BBQ and coat completely over bacon and everything.
take honey and drizzle over entire thing.

Grill on aluminum foil, or indirect heat. 
I would say depending on thickness give the first side about 12-15 min on med high heat.
Flip her over and give the other side about 8-10 min on a little lower heat.
check periodically for tenderness. 
I prefer Med-Rare..

one of my favorites.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Got it thanks!!


----------



## Jacob62 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would love a copy too...


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love a copy. [email protected]


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer (Oct 29, 2007)

Could I get a copy too? 

[email protected]


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Can I have a copy too, please?
[email protected]


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tag


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Got mine. Thanks again!


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Could I get a copy of this 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Got it, thank you sir!!


----------



## C&SOutdoors (Jun 14, 2012)

Would love to share a copy on our blog if that would be all right with everybody?

[email protected]


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

One more please, to......

[email protected]

Thank you!!!


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd Like a copy 

[email protected]


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Copy please:

[email protected]

Grilling marinade. Wife, kids, anyone that comes to the house when I'm grilling venison loves this.

1/4c olive oil
2 tbsp soy sauce (I use low sodium)
2 tsp Montreal steak seasoning (I use low sodium for this as well)

I've used this marinade for tenderloins, butterfly steaks and tips (I usually use our stew meat for tips).

Use as much meat as you'd like, just double or triple marinade as needed to cover the meat. Let sit for at least a half hour, grill quickly in high heat to rare/medium rare...enjoy.


----------



## bassboy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quikhonda said:


> GUN SMOKE VENISON CHILI
> 
> 2 lbs. coarsely-ground venison
> 2 large green bell peppers, chopped
> ...


This was a deadly chilli, highly recommended. I added mushrooms that was all


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

copy please [email protected]


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Would like a copy [email protected]


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

[email protected]

Would like a copy. Thanks for doing this for everyone


----------



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

me too [email protected] thank you


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

I too would love a copy [email protected]


----------



## jetdrvr (Jul 28, 2010)

me too, please…[email protected]…. thanks


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd love a copy -- thank you. [email protected]


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd like a copy too thanks
[email protected]


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in for this.
[email protected].

Thanks for doing the work.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Could send me and my wife a copy also? Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

I would like one too. Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## Bart Lamont (Nov 25, 2013)

I would like to have a copy at your convienance, no hurry. 
[email protected]


----------



## Jmac.nole (Jun 6, 2014)

Put me on the list too; please and thank you

[email protected]


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

I would love to have a copy as well, thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Would love a copy.
[email protected]


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Would like to have a copy
[email protected]


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

At your convenience I would also really appreciate a cook book 

[email protected]


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

Could you please send me one to [email protected] much appreciated !!
Troy


----------



## zeewhiteone (Oct 31, 2010)

I would love a copy to [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

GREAT. THANKS, [email protected]


----------



## jhg (Sep 26, 2005)

I would love a copy! Much Appreciated [email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I'm caught up on emails, if you still want one let me know. I'm thinking about starting a new thread for people to add new recipes and I'll add them to this book. We'll see what kind of response I get....


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like on, [email protected] Thanks


----------



## rocklobster (Sep 19, 2007)

Please include a copy for me, [email protected]


----------



## C&SOutdoors (Jun 14, 2012)

cfred70 said:


> I think I'm caught up on emails, if you still want one let me know. I'm thinking about starting a new thread for people to add new recipes and I'll add them to this book. We'll see what kind of response I get....


We just received the cookbook, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd love a copy, please. 

[email protected]

Thanks so much.


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

I would like a copy.

[email protected]


----------



## fullmoon88 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like a copy too if you could...Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## groove (May 12, 2011)

Id like one one too please... Thank you 

[email protected]


----------



## jetdrvr (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] please….thanks


----------



## greenheadIL (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll take one please, [email protected]

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Buzzard217 (Oct 27, 2009)

Me too!

[email protected]


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love one please!

[email protected]


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## trex1210 (Jul 2, 2003)

I would like one please.

Trey.sharp @ Yahoo.com


----------



## BackroadBowyer (Oct 15, 2014)

Can you beam one over to [email protected] please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you please send one also to me?
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

id like one please
[email protected]


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like something that would be put to good use at my deer camp, can I also please get a copy [email protected]


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

If you could, would you send one to me please sir? [email protected]


----------



## prf2009a (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love one.

[email protected]


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

I would like a copy too please.

[email protected]


----------



## greenheadIL (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll take one too please. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like one please. 
[email protected]


----------



## kimb (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like a copy. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## nookster (Dec 12, 2009)

Would you please send me a copy. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## BowtechGen3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd also like to have a copy. [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

[email protected]


thank you!


----------



## Shimanonut (Jan 14, 2010)

I would love a copy!

[email protected]


----------



## LHM31 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you haven't worn your send button out, I would like a copy also. Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

In for later use


----------



## Stef (Dec 30, 2010)

One for me [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Diesel44 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like a copy. Thanks for putting it together
[email protected]


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Oct 15, 2008)

I would love a copy please. Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## jager68 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would also like a copy please. Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd like one as well [email protected]


----------



## Whitebuck9481 (Jul 1, 2007)

Count me in. 

[email protected]


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

great thread

PM sent


----------



## TenPoint10 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll take one as well please!

[email protected]


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

With 4 deer on the freezer, need new ideas! Sent me a copy as well. [email protected]


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Send me a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Send me a copy, please and thank you. 
john.mccomas @us.army.mil


----------



## fatboy621 (Apr 1, 2011)

Please count me in. Always looking for good recipes! Thanks

danstacb[email protected]


----------



## Mission1987 (Oct 14, 2014)

If still possible would love recipes from anyone [email protected] ...Thank you for your time to do this in advance!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

just an FYI to those of you posting your emails.

i hope you don't care about spam because there are bots out there that just scan for email addy's and collects them.

personally i would send a PM, but that's up to you all...


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Copies sent!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you sir. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Much appreciated! Just about to pull some deer burger out to thaw. Gonna try the meatloaf recipe.


----------



## nookster (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks man...


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

I would like a copy 
[email protected]


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

PM sent for a copy. Thanks!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for my copy


----------



## larasea (Jan 7, 2014)

Please send my a copy. [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## larasea (Jan 7, 2014)

Please send me a copy. [email protected]



cfred70 said:


> I think I'm caught up on emails, if you still want one let me know. I'm thinking about starting a new thread for people to add new recipes and I'll add them to this book. We'll see what kind of response I get....


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Can I get a copy?
[email protected]
Appreciate your time!


----------



## sstewart (Jan 23, 2005)

can you send me a copy? [email protected]


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Boston Shooter said:


> Last one for now.
> 
> Best Jerky recipe Ive ever had.
> 
> ...


This sounds good Im gonna have to try it!


----------



## woodie (Dec 27, 2003)

tagged


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Tag


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

cfred70 said:


> I know I've read a couple threads on here where guys were putting together cookbooks from AT, however, I've yet to see one.
> 
> I was thinking if you put your favorite recipe, I'll post through the weekend, and then this weekend I'll copy and paste them into a word document and then I can send it to whoever wants it......
> 
> ...


Would love an emailed copy of this recipe book if it's still available!


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

If you can send me a copy, email is [email protected] 

Thanks!


----------



## Hunter418 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like a copy please.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I'd like a copy please.

[email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

please send me a copy if you can. [email protected]


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love a copy please [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

I would like a copy if possible.
[email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Any copies left to send? 
[email protected]


----------



## Jtd0314 (Sep 8, 2010)

Please send to [email protected]


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like one too!
[email protected]


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

…….please? [email protected]

On behalf of my stomach, thank you.


----------



## BoiseBound (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like a copy please

[email protected]

Thanks for the time and effort


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Tag


----------



## __E__ (Jul 29, 2013)

I would love to get a copy of this if you're still sending them out. Thanks so much.

[email protected]


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I see it's time for the cookbook to start popping back up. I emailed out a few this morning. If you haven't received one and are wanting one, its easier if you message me your email rather than posting here, as it is hard to keep track of who I sent too. This link has some recipes that aren't in the cookbook either as they were added after I put it together so may want to tag the thread for later as well.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Id like one too! Please and thank you

Pm d u my email...


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!! I am so hungry right now! You guys are killing me! I'm going to go eat a steak.


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

Send me a copy.
[email protected] 
Thanx


----------



## disturbed229 (Mar 31, 2007)

how do I find this cookbook...if u are able to send me the link that would be great my email is [email protected]


----------



## LoCoVA (Jul 16, 2015)

Could someone please send me the cookbook???

Cut BACKSTRAPS into 2inch pieces
Marinate in Apple Cider for 2-3 hours
Marinate in SPICY Bbq sauce for 2-3 hours
Wrap in thick bacon
Grill until Bacon is done


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Tagged


----------



## BGbowhunters (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd like a copy please [email protected]


----------



## hugo89 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you could send me the cookbook as well [email protected]

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

I'll take one too. 
[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

Tag


----------



## deerhuntin24 (Mar 4, 2014)

Deer Heart:
Cool the heart quickly after harvest, Clean out ventricles, trim fat and butterfly into 1/4" thick strips
Marinate in Salt, Pepper, Worcestershire, garlic, thyme
Grill on High heat, or sear in a hot pan, served rare.

Never thought I would like it, But Andrew Zimmern from Bizarre foods turned me to it. One of the best pieces of meat I've ever had hands down.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Please send a copy to [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## JLozo21 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd love a copy as well. [email protected] thanks!


----------



## beergut82 (Oct 20, 2015)

Please send a copy to [email protected].
Thank you for time and work to put this together!! What a great idea!!


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

Love to get a copy.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Chad cox (Sep 14, 2015)

I would love a copy!

[email protected] 

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Boil it twice then BBQ it. Don't matter what it is....


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

TheRiverBottom said:


> Boil it twice then BBQ it. Don't matter what it is....


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey_Slayer (Aug 10, 2006)

Please send me a [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

deerhuntin24 said:


> Deer Heart:
> Cool the heart quickly after harvest, Clean out ventricles, trim fat and butterfly into 1/4" thick strips
> Marinate in Salt, Pepper, Worcestershire, garlic, thyme
> Grill on High heat, or sear in a hot pan, served rare.
> ...


In a separate pan do some mushrooms, onions and peppers. After letting the heart rest for a minute or two pour the veggies over top and have a field day. 

Goes good with Jasmine or basmati rice as well!

It's still my favorite way to eat heart and yes, it is the best cut on the whole deer!



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

I can send out copies, but its much easier if you message me your email so I know who I've sent out a copy and who I haven't. Going through the pages I miss too many people...


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Subscribed...


----------



## stabe710 (Sep 23, 2011)

cfred70 said:


> I can send out copies, but its much easier if you message me your email so I know who I've sent out a copy and who I haven't. Going through the pages I miss too many people...


cfred if you have a gmail account you can upload the cookbook to your google drive and then share the link on this discussion and anyone can just download it. If you don't have a gmail account I'd be happy to do it if you send it to me. Will save you a lot of work.

[email protected]


----------



## falcon1776 (Aug 8, 2013)

Copy please. 

[email protected]


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd like a copy also

[email protected]


----------



## USMC-0331 (Jun 10, 2008)

[email protected]

Please send. Thanks


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Bowhunt53 (Feb 24, 2014)

Would love a copy.. Thanks Much and have a great Christmas.. [email protected]


----------



## Bowhunt53 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Cookbook*

Would love a copy.. Thanks Much and have a great Christmas.. [email protected]


----------



## rshunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Please send a copy [email protected] 
Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

[email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

cfred70 said:


> I can send out copies, but its much easier if you message me your email so I know who I've sent out a copy and who I haven't. Going through the pages I miss too many people...





stabe710 said:


> cfred if you have a gmail account you can upload the cookbook to your google drive and then share the link on this discussion and anyone can just download it. If you don't have a gmail account I'd be happy to do it if you send it to me. Will save you a lot of work.
> 
> [email protected]


You've created a monster.

Agreed, an updated Google drive version would account for all the new recipes.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

TTT

Thawing out a backstrap..now, what to do with it?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Tagged for later


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

zmax hunter said:


> TTT
> 
> Thawing out a backstrap..now, what to do with it?


Dry brine for at least an hour or two, rinse, dry, salt and pepper, roast (or ideally smoke) at 250°F to 110°F internal, then sear over the hottest coals you've got or a cast iron skillet piping hot with high temp oil. Rest till you hit your desired internal temp. That's what I'd do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampmoss'n (Jul 13, 2017)

Is it too late to ask for a copy of these? I just joined and happened across this theead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Checkmate (Dec 28, 2007)

Tagging this for later, fall is coming and I am in need of some more/new recipes. I will add one of my favorites for a backstrap/tenderloin marinade:


1/2 cup olive oil
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4-1/3 cup red wine of your choosing
2-3 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce
2 cloves minced garlic (I tend to use more, but that is what the recipe calls for)

Mix that together and pour in a ziplock bag with the steaks. Let it sit for 3 days in the fridge. Knead it whenever you open the fridge. Let me know what you think if you try it out.


----------



## alrab23 (Aug 31, 2016)

Any way to get one of these emailed.


----------



## Tannernation (Aug 21, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Attila Nagy (Aug 3, 2013)

My kids really love venison burgers.


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

one of the best threads on this site, miss these days.


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

Tagged


----------

